

Ask HN: Clojure code worth reading? - psawaya

I'm learning Clojure. Coming from Python and JavaScript, I'm still not used to the Clojure way of doing things.<p>Can anyone recommend code (ideally, large apps or libraries) that is considered high quality and readable? I'd like to better wrap my head around the techniques used.
======
zaph0d
Some of my favourites -

* Enlive, a HTML scraping & templating library implemented on top of DOM parsing & state machines <https://github.com/cgrand/enlive>

* Core Logic, a Prolog-like logic programming library <https://github.com/clojure/core.logic>

* The ClojureScript compiler, a Clojure compiler that targets JavaScript [https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/blob/master/src/clj...](https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/blob/master/src/clj/cljs/compiler.clj)

* Ring, a Rack/WSGI like web-app library <https://github.com/mmcgrana/ring>

* Midje a very powerful test framework <https://github.com/marick/Midje>

* Carmine, a Redis client lib in Pure Clojure <https://github.com/ptaoussanis/carmine/>

[EDIT] Added Midje, Ring.

~~~
psawaya
Thanks so much for these!

------
Borkdude
Nice question! I'm looking forward to the answers here. Meanwhile, you could
have a look at my TicTacToe game: <https://github.com/Borkdude/tictactoe> It's
not large, and I'm not claiming high quality either, but it might be
educational to read and poke at as a beginner.

It's a very simple game built as a webapp in the very simple Noir framework
(webnoir.org). It also contains unit tests. It uses leiningen as a build tool
(so you can simply run it using "lein run" or poke at using "lein repl", run
the unit tests using "lein test" etc). As a next exercise I want to build it
in ClojureScript (client side only), which should not be too hard.

~~~
shane-armstrong
As someone who has been hearing about Clojure for a long time, but largely
ignoring it due to lack of need, I enjoyed reading your git :)

Thanks for the post.

------
wink
It's not large, but I found reading <https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup>
very insightful.

